# Generic SAM splints



## Miscusi (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi, I hope everyone is having a safe tour...


I found that SAM splints can be costly, meanwhile there are some generic padded AL splints that are of the same type at 1/2 to 1/3 the price.


anyone have experience with the generic stuff VS OEM ?


----------



## MMiz (Oct 1, 2013)

Miscusi said:


> Hi, I hope everyone is having a safe tour...
> 
> 
> I found that SAM splints can be costly, meanwhile there are some generic padded AL splints that are of the same type at 1/2 to 1/3 the price.
> ...


I've bought them via Amazon and eBay and have used them without issue.  I've never used a real one, so I can't tell you the difference, but I have no complaint about the generic ones.  I pay about $5 per generic splint.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Oct 1, 2013)

I have used both for teaching skills for EMT classes. They are the same. One with the SAM name and the other without. 

We don't carry them on our ambulances. For us it's just cardboard splints.


----------



## dC0m (Oct 1, 2013)

I have only used the SAM splint during my EMT class. For my own first aid kit, I carry a generic version. It's just as good as the SAM splint, just without the branding and fancy print. 

Like MMiz said, it's a lot cheaper for something that is practically the same. 

I think the worse that could happen is that the generic version will be slightly thinner than the SAM splint, and/or wont last as long.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 1, 2013)

I've used both on the trucks, and they are the same. AMR carries SAM splints, my other private 911 service I work for used the generics.


----------



## Miscusi (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks guys, I ended up ordering a few 36" generics. I do however have some free SAM brand finger splint samples I picked up at the EMS expo in Vegas a few weeks ago, I will do a comparison when the generic arrive..


----------



## EMT B (Oct 8, 2013)

you should get a lifepack 16


----------



## EEEMMMTTT (Oct 8, 2013)

I like sam splints


----------



## wadford (Oct 14, 2013)

At both my jobs, they carry the cardboard splints, as long as you're immobilizing the injured extremity then use what works. I was on a volunteer call once when we didn't have splints and I ended up using part of a pizza box on the kid. It worked just as well.


----------



## NBFFD2433 (Nov 17, 2013)

Miscusi said:


> Hi, I hope everyone is having a safe tour...
> 
> 
> I found that SAM splints can be costly, meanwhile there are some generic padded AL splints that are of the same type at 1/2 to 1/3 the price.
> ...



I do. They work just the same as SAM. Be careful though. Dixie Medical makes great ones.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 17, 2013)

SAMs pack small, are reusable, and are very versatile. They especially come into play when the injury needs to NOT be straightened, such as an anterior shoulder dislocation, but a soft splint (pillows and duct tape), while potentially very bulkily, can her made to work as well.

The generic SAMs I've seen have been equivalent, but name brand SAMs are not that much more especially if you shop around.


----------

